# Good breaking and schooling yards in the North East?



## EmmaAndSummer (16 August 2009)

Anyone know of any or have used them? ... May be putting an offer in for a youngster and want to send her away to be professionally broken in and schooled for a few months... I am looking for a good all round person to do it, for her to get a bit of experience in everything including xc etc... and want to get the best possible training i can afford which i would think about up to £90 a week.


----------



## kerilli (16 August 2009)

tbh if it's anyone experienced and good with good facilities you'll have to spend more than that per week, normal full livery with a pro rider isn't usually that cheap, and usually they factor in extra for 'danger money' when backing... with reason imho!
also, i wouldn't expect a youngster to go from backing to xc in 'a few months'... it might be better to have her backed and ridden away until you're happy to have her to bring on yourself for a few months, and then perhaps send her back for additional training when she's a bit stronger and fitter. just my twopenneth worth anyway. best of luck finding someone.
she might be too far from you, but Volatis does excellent backing, she did 1 of my youngsters beautifully for me, have a look at volatis stud website.


----------



## air78 (16 August 2009)

WE do starting, backing, riding on etc. We're in North Yorkshire near Boroughbridge, so easy access from the A1 or A19. 

There's a link to our website (with lots of testimonials) in my profile if you'd like to have a look


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (16 August 2009)

Thanks for your help ... havnt a clue about youngsters etc... going to be a learning curve! Am looking on websites now for places x


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (16 August 2009)

air78 can I ask for your prices please or could you email me them.... emmathompson202@hotmail.com 

thanks


----------



## TheCurlyPony (17 August 2009)

Would recommend Air78.  They back and started my youngster, and he is lovely.  They did a fantastic job with him and me.


----------



## jomiln (17 August 2009)

We also take horses in for starting and schooling and are based in East Yorkshire - not sure of where you are based in North East but we have had horses in from further away and could give references from satisfied clients.


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (17 August 2009)

jomiln could you email your prices please... have just put an offer in for the youngster so fingers crossed... trying to get everything organised. emmathompson202@hotmail.com


----------



## GermanyJo (18 August 2009)

PM Mistatiger - she is in Northumberland and is very good


----------



## ollierdog (18 August 2009)

Hi I dont know if youve found a yard to send your youngster to yet, we have a yard which offers breaking and schooling livery,we have vast experience of bringing yongsters onto jump,were in west yorkshire in the town of huddersfield(junction 40 of M1)dont know how far this is from you,hope this helps


----------



## milomoo (19 August 2009)

hi, Emma I know of two good yards in northumberland you could use, a friends youngster has just come back from one. Just pm me if you would like the details, I tried to send you them but you must be full.
jayne.


----------



## atouchwild (19 August 2009)

Hi there,

We are based in South Yorkshire/Lincolnshire, but, again, not sure how North you are.  We can offer extremely competetive prices, set in a quiet rural farm, with top class facilities, all with excellent references from every one of our clients.  PM if you would like an information pack sending to you, along with prices etc.  We are a small, family run yard with only a limited number of horses in at any time, we do all the work ourselves to make sure every horse gets the best treatment.  If we are too far away, I wish you the best of luck for the future with your baby 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   Kind regards Sarah-Elizabeth &amp; Claire Taylor (South Park Farm Equestrian Services)


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (23 August 2009)

dont know why, but i can not recieve PMs from anyone but I would be greatfull if you could send me info and prices to emmathompson202@hotmail.com


----------

